# Eberron Game (Calling Kerrz, Bront, Someone, GoddesFallenAngel, Primus)



## Mista Collins (Jul 21, 2005)

I am looking for 4-5 players.

*Campaign Idea*
The way I look to running the campaign is very open. I like to do things on the fly as a DM. The adventure will start in Sharn. I will probably use some of the stuff from the Eberron published adventures (as I bought them and have yet to use them). Once the players/characters are chosen, I will update here with more information.

*Character Creation*
_Races _- can be picked from PHB, Eberron Campaign Setting, and the following Goblin, Warforged Scout, Kenku, Kobold, Orc,
_1st level _- Classes can be picked from the PHB, Expanded Psionic HB, Eberron Campaign Setting)
_Stats_ - 32 Point Buy for stats
_Feats_ - Anything from PHB, Eberron Campaign Setting, Sharn: City of Towers, Races of Eberron, Five Nations, Expanded Psionic HB, Complete Warrior, Complete Divine, Complete Adventurer, Complete Arcane.
_Spells - _Anything from PHB, Eberron Campaign Setting, Sharn: City of Towers, races of Eberron, Five Nations, Expanded Psionic HB, Complete Warrior, Complete Divine, Complete Adventurer, Complete Arcane.
_Starting Gold_ - 75% Max Gold
_Prestige Classes - _That will be decided when we get there. (But more than likely all previous books mentioned)

*Who is going to play?*
When it comes to deciding who will fill these open slots, I will be picking them based on character concept/creation. The more you put into your character (home nation, interests, fears, family, backstory, etc) the better. Once there are people interested and their characters posted, I will pick who is part of the group then.

*The Players*
Kerrz - Runila d'Ghallanda - LG Female Halfling Paladin
Bront - Valahandra Da'briel - LG Female Valenar Elf Cleric
Primus - Kilikos - CG Male Human Sorcerer
Goddess FallenAngel - Knya d’Phiarlan - NG Female Elf Rogue
Someone - Mark 24 - N Male Personality Warforged Fighter
Groggy - Isa Makota - CG Female Human Artificer*

Information on The King's Soldier
*This inn, wwned and ran by the lovely couple Pater and Monesti Wrighten, is almost like home to most of you. The King's Soldier is located on the Markenny Plaza in The Bazaar district of Middle Dura. Pater is an old Last War veteran who served for 20 years (from 966 YK until 986 YK) for Breland. Most of his time was spent in Q'barra and that is where he met his wife Monesti. She getting her education in antiquities from the Library of Korranberg. When Pater was too old to fight for Breland during the Last War, he and Monesti moved to Sharn and decided to open up this inn. There are a few patrons you would consider regulars just like yourselves.

_Kaelys Tela_ - an educated elven woman who enjoys collecting and discussing antiques and curiosities of past ages.
_Sigor Dorn_ - A local merchant from Karrnath that sells the fine quality paper from his home nation.
_Vundry_ - a gnome pawnshop owner who usually spends his nights drinking and socializing with the none "regulars".
_Gersi & Pol Kemble - _too young twins who seem to get on the nerves of everyone at the King's Soldier. They hope to someday travel to the famed Xen'drik and become adventurers.
_Nelt Snarik - _when Nelt isn't in the back cook, he is at the bar drinking. He is an old wartime buddy of Pater's.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 21, 2005)

Throwing my name in the hat. Talentan Halfling Paladin of Boldrei. I'm trying to make a character which is manifestly not my own personality. Expect big things from a small package.

Character Sheet

```
Runila d'Ghallanda

Female Halfling
Paladin 1
Lawful Good

Strength 	14	(+2)
Dexterity 	14	(+2)
Constitution 	12	(+1)
Intelligence 	10	(+0)
Wisdom 		14	(+2)
Charisma 	14	(+2)
	
Size: 		Small
Height: 	3' 1"
Weight: 	32 lb
Skin: 		Tan
Eyes: 		Green
Hair: 		Blonde; Straight

Total Hit Points: 11

Speed: 20 feet

Armor Class: 19 = 10 +4 [chain shirt] +2 [heavy wooden] +2 [dexterity] +1 [small]
      Touch AC: 13
      Flat-footed: 17

Initiative modifier:	+2	= +2 [dexterity]
Fortitude save:		+4	= 2 [base] +1 [constitution] +1 [halfling]
Reflex save:		+3	= 0 [base] +2 [dexterity] +1 [halfling]
Will save:		+3	= 0 [base] +2 [wisdom] +1 [halfling]
Attack (handheld):	+4	= 1 [base] +2 [strength] +1 [small]
Attack (unarmed):	+4	= 1 [base] +2 [strength] +1 [small]
Attack (missile):	+4	= 1 [base] +2 [dexterity] +1 [small]
Attack (thrown):	+5	= 1 [base] +2 [dexterity] +1 [small] +1 [halfling]
Grapple check:		-1	= 1 [base] +2 [strength] -4 [small]

Light load:	44 lb. or less
Medium load:	44-87 lb.
Heavy load:	88-131 lb.
Lift over head:	131 lb.
Lift off ground:263 lb.
Push or drag:	656 lb.

Region of Origin: Talenta Plains
Dragonmarked House: Ghallanda [Mark of Hospitality]
Languages:	Common Halfling

Sharrash (Talenta) [1d8, crit 19-20, 5 lb, slashing]
Boomerang (Talenta) [1d3, crit x2, range inc 30 ft., 1 lb, bludgeoning]
Chain Shirt [light; +4 AC; max dex +4; check penalty -2; 12.5 lb.]
Heavy Wooden Shield [+2 AC; check penalty -1; hardness 5; hp 15; 5 lb.]

Feats:
      Talenta Warrior	

Action Points: 5 (this level)

Skill Name	Key	Skill	Ability	Ranks	Misc.
		Ability	Mod	Mod		Mod

Appraise 	Int 	0 = 	+0		
Balance 	Dex* 	2 = 	+2		
Bluff 		Cha 	2 = 	+2		
Climb 		Str* 	4 = 	+2		+2 [halfling]
Concentration 	Con 	1 = 	+1		
Craft   	Int 	0 = 	+0		
Diplomacy 	Cha 	2 = 	+2		
Disguise 	Cha 	2 = 	+2		
Escape Artist 	Dex* 	2 = 	+2		
Forgery 	Int 	0 = 	+0		
Gather Info 	Cha 	2 = 	+2		
Handle Animal 	Cha 	4 = 	+2	+2 	
Heal 		Wis 	4 = 	+2	+2 	
Hide 		Dex* 	6 = 	+2		+4 [small]
Intimidate 	Cha 	2 = 	+2		
Jump 		Str* 	-2 = 	+2		+2 [halfling]
Listen 		Wis 	4 = 	+2		+2 [halfling]
Move Silently 	Dex* 	4 = 	+2		+2 [halfling]
Perform 	Cha 	2 = 	+2		
Ride 		Dex 	4 = 	+2	+2 	
Search 		Int 	0 = 	+0		
Sense Motive 	Wis 	4 = 	+2	+2 	
Spot 		Wis 	2 = 	+2		
Survival 	Wis 	2 = 	+2		
Swim 		Str** 	2 = 	+2		
Use Rope 	Dex 	2 = 	+2		

* = check penalty for wearing armor

Halfling
    * +2 dexterity / -2 strength (already included)
    * Small (combat bonuses, +4 to hide already included)
    * +2 racial bonus on climb, jump, move silently
    * +1 racial bonus on all saving throws (already included)
    * +2 morale bonus on saves vs. fear (stacks with racial bonus)
    * +1 to hit with thrown weapons and slings
    * +2 racial bonus on listen checks (already included)

Paladin
    * Aura of Good
    * Detect Evil
    * Smite Evil (1x/day; add +3 to melee attack roll)
    * Code of Conduct / Association
    * High wisdom gains bonus spells daily
	
Runila d'Ghallanda's Equipment:

      23.5 lb	Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)
      2 lb	Backpack
      1 lb	Bedroll
      1 lb	Blanket, winter
		Bottle
		Flint and steel
      1 lb	Mug
      10 lb	Pot
      1 lb	Rations (1 day) x3
      _____
      40 lb	Total

Money: 62 gold 3 silver 8 copper
```
*Bio*: Runila hails from a nomadic tribe of the Talenta plains. In her work as a minor scion of the House of Hospitality, she was drawn to the goddess Boldrei, queen of the hearth. Runila found herself at a moral quandary. She loved to tussle with the other young halflings, but the love of her goddess seemed only to extend towards the happy homemaker and the reign of proper hospitality. It was then that Runila had something of a vision, perhaps she just had the idea by herself, or perhaps it was a higher calling, but she came to realize that the goddess of the hearth and the home was in charge of protecting her guests as well. Runila came to compromise her conflicting wishes into the path of the holy warrior, protecting her charges while treating everyone with due respect.

*Appearance*: Runila stands rather tall for a young female halfling, topping out just over the tall-folk measurement of three feet. Her flowing, radiant blonde hair is emphasized particularly well by her stunning green eyes and lightly tanned skin. By her expression, the woman exudes unbridled confidence.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Tempting.  I had a 1st level character I enjoyed but didn't get a chance to play much, and then the game died.  Valahandra Da'briel.  Take a look at see what you think of her (I may have to redo equipment and stats and such, but I can work with things.  The theory she opperates on is that she almost warships her spirit ancestor and is granted clerical powers by her, which fits well with the Valenar aspect of paying tribute and reinacting the lives of their ancestors.

Let me know what you think.

If not, I'm thinking Halfling Clawfoot Rider.

FYI, I have been through part of the adventure in the back of the book, though not very.


----------



## Primus (Jul 21, 2005)

Hrm, I have a pair of characters I've been considering to play.  The first isn't good for a first level, but the second should be just fine:

A prodigy with words and letters from an early age, young Kilikos was, at first, thought to be destined for wizardry, but his power comes from an altogether different source.  He sees the words of the Draconic Prophecy in the way the world moves and it is from those words that he draws his power.

http://www.3eprofiler.net/3ep/view.php?id=29179

Background

"They say the draconic Prophecy manifests itself in the motions of the moon and stars, in the orbitting of the planes, in the flesh of men and elves and dwarves and gnomes, and in the very land, sky, and sea of Eberron.  These great words of power and destiny suffuse the world.  Usually, only creatures with the vision and relative immortality of dragons or elves have the necessary faculties to find any single piece of the Prophecy.  But all words are merely reflections of the one Word, and in this world there are some rare individuals within whom the Word resides.

In the small town of Melfron, on the Cyre side of the Cyre-Breland border, a child was born.   His father was a Cyran soldier, his mother a seamstress.  He was only notable by the strange reddish color of one of his eyes, a condition attributed to a blood vessel bursting during birth by the Melfron .  The child was young, as most children are, yet he was unusually serious.  He learned to read at the age of 2 (though his mother swore that perhaps he could have known it all along).  After that he digested every mundane tome that he could get his hands on (not many in a small outpost such as Melfron).  At the age of thirteen he was sent away to live with his Uncle, a well known Wizard who had relocated to Aundair many years before.  His mother thought that he would take to wizarding easily and feared for the safety of her frail son (the War did not seem to be showing any signs of stopping).

One year later, the youth was returning to his home in disgrace.  The magic of wizards had eluded him.  The mystical words of men were not his to command as all other words were.  He found them foolish, hollow.  On the way home he began to see what it was that had eluded him in the schools of Arcanix.  The words of mortal spells are merely pale shadows of the true magic.  If he could find those words, then he would know the truth.  He stopped, during the last leg of his journey, at the town of Kennrun just fifteen miles from the border of Cyre.  The night was one which would go down in infamy.

The Mourning occurred.

When the young man awoke the world was drastically different than the one he had fallen asleep to.  His life, his family, his country, it had all vanished in the blink of an eye.  As the youth stood there, on the road lading out of Kennrun, he stared at he wall of dead gray mist that marked the boundary of his home.  Word was coming in from the scouts.  Cyre was gone.  Just plain gone.  Those who enterred the mist returned with tales of untold horrors.  Many never returned.  And as he sat, watching the mist, knowing in his heart of hearts that his life was gone, the child cried.  And as he cried, he saw in the dust a Word.  Most would say he’d hallucinated it.  But when he looked into those crumbling grains, he knew.

Four years have passed since that day.  The young man, never quite right, according to those who knew him, has grown even more sullen and withdrawn.  He seems to talk rarely and when he does speak he mostly speaks about the Words (The capital is always there).  His knowledge of the Words has grown, he can even speak short syllables in order to create arcane blasts and create other effects.  He has no home and is one of the many lost-Cyrans to have set-up kip in the City of Towers since that fateful day.  One day he hopes to return to his home in the shattered lands and return with some piece of his lost life."


----------



## Pebele (Jul 21, 2005)

I am very interested in creating a character for consideration. Possibly a soulknife or psychic warrior... hm. I have so many ideas.

However I'm going out of town tomorrow, so I won't be able to post a character until Monday. Will that be too late? If that's within the time-frame, then I'll have a full character done for you Monday.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 21, 2005)

Pebele said:
			
		

> However I'm going out of town tomorrow, so I won't be able to post a character until Monday. Will that be too late? If that's within the time-frame, then I'll have a full character done for you Monday.




That is fine, I myself won't be around this weekend either. I was thinking that I would have the group picked around Wednesday the 27th (maybe a few days later).


----------



## Someone (Jul 21, 2005)

Since one of the games I was in died, I´m for this one. I´ll probably make your brand new warforged fighter, I´ll post the sheet later.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 21, 2005)

I was actually in an Eberron game that died pretty much shortly after it started... the same one Bront was in, actually.

Here's the character I played in it:
Knya d’Phiarlan.
Her history is under the spoiler tag at the bottom.
If I'm selected to play, I might have to re-write her according to your character creation rules.

--------------------------------------

The other character concept I had was Arcadia, below. I don't have stats or a character sheet for her, but if she sounds interesting, I can stat her up for you to look at before you decide if I'm to play or not. 

*Arcadia Deneith*: Human Fighter
[sblock]
_This idea would probably work best if paired with an NPC or PC as their bodyguard, but it's not needed._

Arcadia grew up with high expectations, as both her parents carried Dragonmarks – and her father carried a Greater Mark of the Sentinel. In fact, her immediate family line – on both maternal and paternal sides of her family – had a high concentration of Dragonmarked individuals. However, as she grew older, her Dragonmark failed to surface. She underwent the Test of Siberys when she was 20, and even the test failed to result in a Dragonmark.

Now it is 3 years after her Test, and she has finally accepted what all others in her House had several years ago – she will never have a Dragonmark. As such, she will also never gain the high rank in the House that she believes she should have had.

Even so, she takes her duty – and the low rank she has – very seriously. She is a member of the Defender’s Guild, and has focused her efforts on bodyguarding to the exclusion of almost all else. She is intensely loyal to House Deneith, and is quick to defend them to anyone who will listen. However… that’s when she’s on-duty.

She is a capable bodyguard and talented swordswoman, and is solemn and serious while on-duty; however, she has developed a reputation for a hellraiser while off-duty. She has received several warnings from the House for her behavior, but thus far none have seemed to have effect. Arcardia is an adventurous sort, and loves traveling.

Arcadia participated in the Last War, as did most of House Deneith, naturally. She had actually been stationed in Cyre, and had been transferred back to Sharn, where she grew up, shortly before Cyre became the Mournlands. She considers the lucky escape a blessing, having since heard wild tales of the Mournland; but she still grieves for her companions who had been left behind. She often wonders if they might be alive yet, in the Mournland....

_*Game Tie-ins:* Arcadia would, of course, go wherever her House ordered her to. But also, she wonders about the companions and House members left behind in the Mournland, and if off-duty would be more than willing to search out and adventure to discover what became of them._
[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 22, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel, I suppose if I have an open slot open I could be convinced to allow you to join.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 22, 2005)

Aw, could ya?


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey Mista, I do need to know if the background is OK for Valahandra, because the cleric thing is a bit different.  Let me know and I'll adjust accordingly, or go a different character route.

Also, are you allowing anything from Races of Eberron?


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Also, are you allowing anything from Races of Eberron?




Yeah, feel free to use anything from Races of Eberron. And I like the background for Valahandra. Works for me, but if there are things you want to change or add, feel free.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Yeah, feel free to use anything from Races of Eberron. And I like the background for Valahandra. Works for me, but if there are things you want to change or add, feel free.



Sweet.  I think she had lower atributes and more money.  I'll see what I can do with her to bring her up to specs.


----------



## Someone (Jul 22, 2005)

```
Name: Mark 24
Class: Fighter
Race: Warforged
Size: Medium
Alignment: Neutral

Str: 16 +3 ( 10p.)    Level: 1         XP: 0
Dex: 12 +1 ( 4p.)     BAB:  +1         HP: 14
Con: 18 +4 ( 10p.)    Grapple: +4      Dmg Red: 2/- (adamantine body)
Int: 10 +0 ( 2p.)     Speed: 20'       Spell Res: -
Wis: 10 +0 ( 4p.)     Init:  +1        Spell Save: -
Cha:  8 -1 ( 2p.)     ACP:   -5        Spell Fail: 35%

                Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:           10    +8    +2     +1    0    +0    +0     21
Touch: 11          Flatfooted: 20

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2    +4    0    +6
Ref:                       0    +1    0    +1
Will:                      0    +0    0    +0

Weapon                  Attack   Damage       Critical   Range
Battleaxe                +5      1d8+3          20x3
Light hammer         +4cc/+2rg   1d4+3          20x2      20
Heavy crossbow           +2      1d10         19-20/x2   120

Languages: Common.

Feats: Adamantine body, weapon focus (battleaxe).

Skill Points: Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Craft (smithing)          4     +0    +2    +6
Ride                      4     +1          +5
                         

Equipment:                 Cost    Weight
Battleaxe                   10       6
Large metal shield           7      10
Light hammer                 8       2           
Heavy Crossbow              50       8      
10 crossbow bolts            1       1
Waforger repairing kit      50       1

Oil of repair light damage  50      --

Total Weight: 28 lb  Money: 4 gp

                        Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:             76    153   260  520   1300

Age:    2
Height: 6´6´´
Weight: 300 lb
```

At the last stages of the Last War, house Cannith´s experitse in warforged creation was at it´s peak. Small batches of experimental warforged were created to refine the creation process, and just two years ago, before the peace was signed, the last models were almost perfect in all accounts: strong and durable, resonably intelligent and aware, with an innate strong desire for battle without falling into murderous urges, armored with the most advanced in warforged plating and trained with a carefully selected program.

The most advances of those were model 24, a limited series of one hundred that finished their training just before the war ended. Now that they were legally free, peace was difficult for those last, advanced models of warforged: the advanced and refined creation left them unable to do anything except war. Some tried to adjust in peaceful working without much success, others joined the army nonetheless -but without war, they felt empty, others betrayed. This particular warforged tried several things before deciding to try something different, something were he could demonstrate his skill doing what he only want to do. He´d be an adventurer.

Mark 24 hasn´t chosen yet a proper name, and he´s used his model number until today. Armored with dull black adamantine armor crowned with a completely inexpresive head prtection, he doesn´t feel the need to wear clothes, only the belts and straps for his weapons. This may point at a not entirely developed personality - his training may be complete, but he´s been in the world long enough to learn other, important things.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 22, 2005)

Ooh, gotta play a kenku. But I'm thinking of a non-rogue type. I'll be putting together stats and background for a kenku artificer.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey there,  I would love to play an another Eberron campaign.  I'm playing one now, but it's a little slow.  Our DM is great, but is busy with other things in life at the moment.  Would you mind if I played the same character?  I spent a while creating him and would like to develope him further.

Here are Kamvul's stats

Kamvul ir'Vadaya
Male, Human
Fighter: 1
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: Sovereign Host (Dol Dorn)
Region of Origin: Cyre, Metrol (Displaced); Breland, New Cyre(family), Sharn
Current Experience: 0 xp

Next Level:  xp
Funds: 

16 Strength (+3)
15 Dexterity (+2)
14 Constitution (+2)
12 Intelligence (+1)
10 Wisdom (+0)
10 Charisma (+0)

Hit Points:12
Action Points: 6
Action Die: 1d6
Fortitude save: +4 = 2 [base] +2 [con]
Reflex save: +2 = 0 [base] +2 [dex]
Will save: +0 = 0 [base]

Spot: +1
Languages: Common, Elven
Initiative: +6 (Improved Initiative +4, +2 Dex)
Speed: 30' Move 

BAB: +1
Grapple: +4
Armor Class:14 = 10 +2 [leather] +2 [Dex]
Touch AC: 10, Flat-footed: 12

Melee Attack Bonus: +4
Two Weapon Fighting:Atk +1 (1d8+3)/Atk +1 (1d8+1)
Longsword Atk +5 (1d8+3)
Ranged Attack Bonus: Atk +3 (1d8, Range 110')
Composite Longbow  Atk +3 (1d8, Range 110')


Class Feats:
Basic Weapon Proficiency
Heavy Blades Weapon Proficiency
Light Blades Weapon Proficiency
Spears and Lances Weapon Proficiency
Bows Weapon Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency
Heavy Armor Proficiency
Shield Proficiency
Tower Shield Proficiency

Chosen Feats:
Improved Initiative
Two Weapon Fighting (Two Longswords)
Weapon Focus (Longsword)


Skill Name
+1 Appraise [0] X Int +1
+2 Balance [0] X Dex +2
+0 Bluff [0] X Cha +0
+3 Climb [0] Str +3
+2 Concentration [0] X Con+2
+1 Craft_1 [0] Int+1
+1 Craft_2 [0] Int+1
+1 Craft_3 [0] Int+1
+0 Diplomacy [0] X Cha
+0 Disguise [0] X Cha + 0
+2 Escape Artist [0] X Dex +2
+1 Forgery [0] X Int+1
+0 Gather Information [0] X Cha+0
+0 Heal [0] X Wis
+2 Hide [1] X Dex +2
+1 Intimidate [1] Cha +0
+3 Jump [0] Str +3 
+3 Knowledge (Royalty & Nobility) [2] Int+1
+1 Listen [1] X Wis
+2 Move Silently [1] X Dex +2
+0 Perform_1 [0] X Cha+0
+0 Perform_2 [0] X Cha +0
+0 Perform_3 [0] X Cha +0
+0 Perform_4 [0] X Cha +0
+0 Perform_5 [0] X Cha +0
+3 Ride [1] Dex +2
+1 Search [0] X Int+1
+1 Sense Motive [1] X Wis
+1 Spot [1] X Wis
+0 Survival [0] X Wis
+3 Swim [0] Str +3
+2 Tumble [0] X Dex +2
+2 Use Rope [0] X Dex +2


Weapons and Armor: (24 lbs)
Longsword (1d8, 19=20/x2, 4lbs)x2-30gp
Dagger (1d4, 19-20/x2, 1lb)2gp[
Leather Armor  	(+2AC, Max Dex	bonus +6, Armor pen. 0, SF 10%, Spd.30 ft, 15 lb)10gp

Gear:
24 lbs of Weapons / Armor / Shield
3 lb Arrows (quiver of 20)1gp
2 lb Backpack 2gp
5 lb Bedroll 1sp
1 lb Flask 3cp
1 lb Pouch 1gp
3lb Rations (1 day) X3 15sp
10 lb Rope (50', hempen) 1gp
1 lb Soap 5sp
2 lb Torches x2 2cp
4 lb Waterskin 1gp
7 lb 2 Sets of clothing (shirts & pants one for travel and one for special ocassions) 4gp
3 lb Hooded cloak
1 lb Whetstone 2cp 
-- Flint and steel 1gp
-- Ink pen
-- ID papers w/ portrait
-- Traveling papers 
-- Signet ring (ir'Vadaya seal) 5gp
_______
69 lbs

Light load: 76 lb. or less
Medium load: 77-153 lb.
Heavy load: 154-230 lb.
Lift over head: 230 lb.
Lift off ground:460 lb.
Push or drag:1150 lb

General:
Size: Medium
Age: 23
Height: 6' 2"
Weight: 185 lb
Skin: Tan
Eyes: Green
Hair: Dark Brown, clean shaven

Description and Personality:
Kamvul is a tall, lean, handsome man. He has middle length dark brown hair that is usually kept neat. He is usually seen in rustic clothes, prefering the comfort of leather and cotton to the silk robes of the wealthy. And he is wealthy. Well somewhat. Kamvul is reserved, and not given to loudmouthing and boasting. He mostly keeps to himself - he has few friends. The few friends he does have are true friends. On a typical Zor or Far night he can be found at the Drunken Dragon (pg 53 S:COT). One of his rare friends, an elf named Elros Arcamenel works as a bartender there. He sometimes drinks a little too much, but on his own time never while he is working. He has been linked to Hendra ir'Kavay (pg 40 S:COT), the liason to the Wayfinder Foundation in Sharn.

Kamvul is still extremely loyal to Cyre. He will help refugees from his old country, especially those from his fathers barony, before all others. Kamvul would like to see his country reclaimed and empowered.

History:
Kamvul is not an overly friendly man. Years of war and blood has made him somewhat bitter. He has lost much over the past decade. He proudly served his beloved country of Cyre as a soldier in it's army.

His father, Baron Arvus ir'Vadaya, died in 988 YK in the Battle of the Burning Hills. His father's death caused his mother, Baroness Mairan d'Deneith, to move to her families holdings in Metrol.

When Kamvul's older brother Donvul came of age he joined the Cyran army, and after a few years made Captain. Kamvul followed Donvul's example, much to his mother's dismay. Mairan left Metrol with her youngest children Myrna and Kimbrel, to live in Eston, as the skirmishes with Karnath were edging closer and closer.

Kamvul eventually transfered to Donvul's division as a scout. Kamvul was on a reconnaissance mission in Karnath, for Donvul when his regiment was wiped out by Karrnathi undead. When he returned to the encampment the next day he found his brother's body surrounded by slain zombies and skeletons. In Donvul's outstretched hand was their great grandfather's longsword, Anathros. The sword had been passed to Donvul after their father's death. Taking the venerable blade, he left on the trail of the undead soldiers. Days later he caught up with them. Under the cover of darkness Kamvul slipped into camp and killed the human commander in charge,as well a few of the skeletal guards. Ever since Kamvul has an intolerable hatred of skeletons and zombies.

On his way to Metrol to report the loss of his brother's regiment the sky was rent with a greenish light. The ground shook and Kamvul was knocked to the ground cold. Awakening sometime later the air was thick with a dead gray fog. He would later discover that his beloved country had been utterly destroyed. Though amazingly enough his family in eston survived.

Since then the family has moved to New Cyre. Kamvul's mother has opened an art brokerage dealing in old as well as new Cyran paintings, sculptures, and tapestries. His sister Myrna works with her. Kamvul's brother Kimbrel works for the local constable.

Kamvul now works sometimes as a mercenary for house d'Deneith in Sharn, though he has no real love for his mother's family, or Breland.


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2005)

Liquid, we're all starting at 1st, and you're third, so you might have to roll him back a few levels.

Mista, can I officialy loby for more cash?   Average gold means I can either afford my weapon, or armor and other things, but not both   Valahandra was built on max gold (I think she spent a few since she started, but no big deal).


----------



## LiquidAtom (Jul 23, 2005)

True that.  Kamvul was posted, so Mista could get an idea of who he is.  Of course any changes would be made so that he is kosher.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 23, 2005)

Bront, let's assume we haggled, and you won.  I suppose I could be a little generous, you guys are adventurers and will be in Sharn. The starting gold per class will be as follows:

Artificier: 150gp
Barbarian: 120gp
Bard: 120gp
Cleric: 150gp
Druid: 60gp
Fighter: 180gp
Monk: 15gp
Paladin: 180gp
Psion: 90gp
 Psionic Warrior: 150gp
Ranger: 180gp
Rogue: 150gp
Sorcerer: 90gp
Soul Knife: 150gp
Wilder: 120gp
Wizard: 90gp
DM: "Whatever i want to spend"gp

I don't know if any of you understand how I got those. I just took 75% of max.


----------



## Krug (Jul 23, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B]  Leia Strongjaw
[B]Class:[/B] Barbarian 
[B]Race:[/B]  Orc
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 20 +5     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 14
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2     [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0     [B]Speed:[/B] 40'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 8 -1      [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%


                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  

Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]         10    +3    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2   +0     +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2   +0     +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +0   +0     +0

[b]Armor                  Bonus   Dex   ACP  Weight  Cost[/b]
Studded Leather             +3      5    -1    10lb   25gp

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range     Weight  Cost[/B]
Greataxe            +6       1d12+7P       x3             12 lb    20gp
Greatclub           +6       1d10+7B     19-20/x2      12 lb     5gp
Javelins (10)       +3       1d6+5P        x2         50' 20 lb     10gp


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B] Darkvision 60', Light Sensitivity, Fast Movement, Illiteracy, Rage once per day (7 rounds, Str +4, Con +4, +2 Will, -2 AC)

[B]Feats:[/B] Tracking

[B]Skill Points:[/B] -  16     [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4
[B]Skills                  Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                      Str  2      +5    -1   +6
Handle Animal              Cha  4      -1         +3
Jump                       Str  2      +5    -1   +6
Ride                       Dex  2      +2    -1   +3
Swim                       Str  2      +5    -1   +6
Survival                   Wis  4      +0         +4

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp    2lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp    2  lb 
Waterskin                  1gp    1  lb
Crowbar                    2gp    5  lb
Flint and Steel            1gp    0  lb
Torch (10)                 .1gp   10 lb
Explorer's Outfit          3gp     8 lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 36.5 lb               [B]Money:[/B]48 gp 9 sp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]           133lb   266lb  400lb 800lb

[B]Age:[/B] 16 years
[B]Height:[/B] 6'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 220 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green-Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Sickly yellow
[B]Skin:[/B] Greenish
```

*Description:* Leia is the ugliest female orc one is likely to see. Her hair is braided and she carries a large battleaxe around her. She wears a battered helmet and her armor appears to be made up of loose pieces placed together. 

*Background:* In a fair world, Leia would probably be the leader of her clan, the Blackswamp tribe. However, because she is female, she has faced constant ridicule and bigotry from the male clan members and denied the chance to become a seargant. Her father, Grak, had been dissapointed that she was his only offspring, before an encounter with a feral Hill Giant denied him the chance to produce any more children. However, Grak was determined to have his child rise up the ranks and succeed him as leader, so he disguised her as a male and made sure she worked twice as hard as anyone else. However, after besting her rival Krul in battle, she was 'outed' by he and his posse. Ashamed, Leia fled the clan while her father was exiled, never to be seen again.

Determined to prove that she is worthy of clan leader, she has gone forth into the world, determined to earn enough honor and experience to take back the role of tribe leader that runs in her family. [/code]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 24, 2005)

How often or how usual can/do you all post to a PbP thread? I personally will to try and post as often as possible (read: once a day), but when it comes to combat, I'll have to post at whatever pace everyone as a group can post. I just need a general idea.


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm usually available almost every day, but a good pace is 3-4 posts a week to expect from most people.  Durring the weekends it slows down a bit, things happen, ect.

If you state you're looking for people who can post at least 3 times per week, preferably more, that's probably not a bad idea.

At least once a week will keep the game running.  If it slows down more than that, it has a good chance of dying .


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 24, 2005)

I post alot if there's relevant action and an opportunity to post. If two people are having a conversation, I don't like to interrupt until it's over... but I can potentially post three or four times per day. I have no life until the next semester starts in September.

So yeah, like Bront said, you're going to get folks who can post frequently, and folks who can barely post at all, but aiming for three or four posts a week will keep things going, as long as everyone shares the work.

To everyone, just as a suggestion. If you see that something needs to be done, don't just sit there and wait for someone else to do it, tell them. For example:

Bill examines the door and after a quick test finds that it is locked. "Jim. You carry a set of picks. Perhaps you could do something about this annoying lock here eh?" he says.


It's more to prove that you're active and to get people to see that the thread is still moving than to target someone out. Though sometimes it does really help someone to remember what they're supposed to do.


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2005)

Yes, even posting the occasional internal _"I'm not so sure about this"_ or something helps let people know you're there.

Don't go too nuts with your internal thoughts, but a few emotions someone might be able to pickup with a good sense motive roll help protray the character well, and let the DM know where you're coming from when you act seemingly out of the blue.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 24, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Ovror d’Kundarak
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Onatar and Kol Korran
[B]Region of Origin:[/B] Mror Holds

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d6+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Action Pts:[/B] 5
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)    [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B]  6 -2 (0p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 15%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +3          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2          +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +1          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Morningstar               +2     1d8+2         20x2
Sling                     +2     1d4+2         20x2
Dagger                    +2     1d4+2      19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven, Goblin, Orc, Gnome

[B]Abilities:[/B] Darkvision 60 ft., Stonecunning, Weapon Familiarity, Stability, +2
racial bonus on saving throws against poison and spells and spell-life effects,
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids, +4 dodge bonus
to Armor Class against giants, +2 racial bonus on Appraise and Craft checks
related to stone or metal items; Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding

[B]Feats:[/B] Nimble Fingers

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 44       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Search                     4    +3          +7
Open Locks                 4    +2    +4    +10
Disable Device             4    +3    +4    +11
Spot                       4    +1          +5
Listen                     4    +1          +5
Craft (locksmith)          4    +3          +7
Craft (trapsmith)          4    +3          +7
Forgery                    2    +3          +5
Tumble                     2    +2    -1    +3
Appraise                   2    +3          +5
Sense Motive               2    +1          +3
Hide                       2    +2    -1    +3
Move Silently              2    +2    -1    +3
Knowledge (local)          2    +3          +5
Knowledge (architecture)  1cc   +3          +4

[B]Equipment:                   Cost  Weight[/B]
Masterwork Thieves’ Tools   100gp    5lb
Merchant’s Scale              2gp    1lb
Studded Leather Armor        25gp   20lb
Morningstar                   8gp    6lb
Dagger                        2gp    1lb
Sling                         -gp    -lb
Bullets (20)                  2sp   10lb
Backpack                      2gp    2lb
Identification Papers         2gp    -lb
Traveling Papers              2sp    -lb
Adventurer’s Outfit           -gp    -lb
Whetstone                     2cp    1lb
Chalk (10 pcs)                1sp    -lb
Flint and Steel               1gp    -lb
Common Lamp                   1sp    1lb
Flask of Oil, 3               3sp    3lb
Waterskin                     1gp    4lb
Trail Rations, 4 days         2gp    4lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]58lb      [B]Money:[/B] 0gp 0sp 8cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               58    116   175   350   875

[B]Age:[/B] 58
[B]Height:[/B] 4'5"
[B]Weight:[/B] 146lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Dark brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Dark brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Ruddy brown
```
*Appearance:* Ovror stands taller and thinner than most his kin, with sideburns flowing into a his finely trimmed beard, kept neat in a trio of braids woven with finely hammered bronze filament ending in steel caps etched with his family crest, the rest of his dark brown hair is worn short in a slightly spiky manner, one of the emerging trends.  His dark brown eyes watch the movements of others meticulously, like the timing of a watch they keep track of the world.  He wears a plain leather jacket over a pair of coarse working trousers and a long-sleeved cotton shirt, buttoned up the front.

*Background:* Ovror’s background is coming.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 24, 2005)

I can post quite regularly, though sometimes I'll slip for a day or two when my schedule gets really busy or my computer gives me a hassle.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 24, 2005)

I can usually post once a day, barring unforseen circumstances.

Mista Collins, mind if I throw two different characters at you? A second idea has gelled, and I'd be happy to play either.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Jul 24, 2005)

I can post at least once a day.  Sometimes more, if I have nothing to do.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 24, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Mista Collins, mind if I throw two different characters at you? A second idea has gelled, and I'd be happy to play either.




By all means go ahead. If you have more than one character idea, please post both. That gives me more options to choose from, and I love options.


----------



## groggy (Jul 24, 2005)

I just came across this thread and it prompted me to register an account for the first time; I've been looking for some online games to play for a while now!

I was just wondering if you were still accepting character submissions, since I'd love to throw my hat in the ring.


----------



## Primus (Jul 24, 2005)

In case you didn't notice I added Kilikos's bio and sheet up above.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 24, 2005)

To save you some unnecessary sorting Mista, I've made up a list. You've currently got the following to choose from:

Kerrz - Female Halfling Paladin LG
Bront - Female Elf Cleric LG
Primus - Male Human Sorcerer CG
Pebele - Character By Monday
Goddess FallenAngel - Female Elf Rogue NG
Someone - Warforged Fighter TN
LiquidAtom - Male Human Fighter NG
Krug - Male Gnome Artificer (see below)
Ferrix - Male Dwarf Rogue TN
Tyrlaan - Character TBA

That's ten folks to choose from right now, and you only wanted four or five. That's alot of cuts folks. Some of us are gonna go home unhappy.

Krug... I hate to break it to you but your character has a few problems.[sblock]
  There's no alignment listed anywhere.
  He takes Warforged as a language? WF have no language, they only speak Common unless they use skill points. They don't even get bonus languages for intelligence.
  He's RAISED by warforged? The Warforged have only been in existence for about 30 years, and for almost all of those years they were ALL busy fighting a war. There was no time to raise a Gnome (who takes 40 years to come to adulthood.) Maybe you could say that he spent half his life in a warforged encampment, but I think that an orphaned child in a war camp would be tended to by the non-combatants (cooks, cleaners, and whatnot) or sent to an orphan's camp in safe territory, not raised by the Warforged who were sent out to the front lines because they were expendable.[/sblock]


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 24, 2005)

Okay, here's the first idea I mentioned I had in an earlier post. Second one to come...

```
[B]Name:[/B] Keryp Tinayree
[B]Class/Level:[/B] Artificer 1
[B]Race:[/B] Kenku
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Region:[/B] Breland
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] The Keeper

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 ( 4p.)   [B]Level:[/B] 1         [B]XP:[/B] 0/1,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 ( 6p.)   [B]BAB:[/B] +0          [B]HP:[/B] 6 (1d6)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)   [B]Grapple:[/B] +0      [B]Dmg Red:[/B] n/a
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)   [B]Speed:[/B] 20'       [B]Spell Res:[/B] n/a
[B]Wis:[/B]  8 -1 ( 0p.)   [B]Init:[/B] +3         [B]Spell Save:[/B] n/a
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)   [B]ACP:[/B] -4          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] n/a

[b]Action Points:[/b] 5/1d6

      [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 10    +4    +2    +3    +0    +0    +0    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

                      [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                 0     +0    +0      +0
[B]Ref:[/B]                  0     +3    +0      +3
[B]Will:[/B]                 2     -1    +0      +1

[B]Weapon                Attack           Damage           Critical      Range[/B]
[i]Normal[/i]
Rapier                +0               1d6              18-20/x2    
Sling                 +3               1d4              x2            50 ft.

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven, Kenku, Goblin, Halfling

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
-Great Ally - grant or receive +3 bonus from aid another, +4 when flanking
-Mimicry
-Natural Weapons: 2 claws (1d3)
-Low-light vision
-Artificer knowledge +4
-Artisan bonus
-Disable trap

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Level 1:     Skill Focus (Use Magic Device)
Artificer 1: Scribe Scroll

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 28      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                      Ranks  Mod  Misc    Total[/B]
Appriase                      4    +3    +0      +7
Craft (leatherworking)        1    +3    +0      +4
Craft (metalworking)          2    +3    +0      +5
Craft (trapmaking)            2    +3    +0      +5
Disable Device                4    +3    +0      +7
Knowledge (arcana)            2    +3    +0      +5
Open Lock                     4    +3    +0      +7
Search                        4    +3    +0      +7
Spellcraft                    1    +3    +0      +4
Use Magic Device              4    +3    +3      +10

[i]Untrained[/i]
Balance                       0    +3    +0      +3
Bluff                         0    +3    +0      +3
Concentration                 0    +0    +0      +0
Diplomacy                     0    +3    +0      +3
Disguise                      0    +3    +0      +3
Escape Artist                 0    +3    +0      +3
Forgery                       0    +3    +0      +3
Gather Information            0    +3    +0      +3
Heal                          0    -1    +0      -1
Hide                          0    +3    +2      +5 (+2 racial)
Intimidate                    0    +3    +0      +3
Jump                          0    +0    +0      +0
Listen                        0    -1    +0      -1
Move Silently                 0    +3    +2      +5 (+2 racial)
Perform                       0    +3    +0      +3
Ride                          0    +3    +0      +3
Sense Motive                  0    -1    +0      -1
Spot                          0    -1    +0      -1
Survival                      0    -1    +0      -1
Use Rope                      0    +3    +0      +3

[b]Infusions:[/b]
1st Level: 3/day

[B]Equipment:                           Cost   Weight[/B]
Scale mail                           50gp     30lb
Heavy wooden shield                   7gp     10lb
Rapier                               20gp      2lb
Sling                                  -        -
Sling bullets (10)                    1sp      5lb
Thieves' tools                       30gp      1lb
Backpack                              2gp      2lb
Pouch, belt (2)                       2gp      1lb
Waterskin                             1gp      4lb
Artisan's outfit                      1gp      4lb
Vial of ink                           8gp       -
Paper (5)                             2gp       -
Inkpen                                1sp       -
Scroll case (2)                       2gp      1lb
Sunrod (2)                            4gp      2lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]62lb      [B]Money:[/B] 20gp 8sp

                           [B]Lgt   Med    Hvy    Lift   Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               33lb  66lb  100lb  200lb  500lb

[B]Age:[/B] 19
[B]Height:[/B] 4'11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 72lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Black
[B]Hair:[/B] Dark-brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Dark-brown
```

*Appearance:* Keryp looks like the average kenku. Beady black eyes peer out from a head covered in dark, russet-brown feathers. Unlike the typical kenku, Keryp wears much brighter clothes - a pale blue shirt with buttons, drawstring brown pants, and a simple gray cap that's somewhat foppish. Keryp also wears a suit of scale mail kept in acceptable condition over the shirt. 

Keryp's head constantly darts from one place to the next, just like a bird's. In general his movement is jumpy and jerky. 

*Personality:* Keryp is highly intelligent, but seems to lack a great deal of common sense. Against the grain of the stereotype, Keryp seems to find subtlety difficult. As a result he is a very up-front or "in your face" kind of person, a trait that catches many off guard. Keryp takes exceptional pride in everything he makes or repairs. Taking the saying "credit where credit is due" to a whole new level, Keryp will constantly add his 2 copper to a comment when it will remind or alert all those in a conversation as to just who it was who did that incredible patch job on Fautin's armor. Keryp's pride in his creations makes it sometimes exceptionally difficult to convince him to sell an item his crafts. The concept of sharing such things is nearly alien to him, and gifts are a double-edged sword. Receiving a gift that Keryp crafted carries with it the incessant comments and attention of Keryp since he will constantly advertise his craftsmanship and always watch to ensure his "child" is treated with the greatest of care.

*Background:* Keryp was raised by his parents into the Shadoweye's Flock, a thieves and assassin guild in Starilaskur. As a child, he never truly learned the art of stealth or subtlety, but had a knack for dealing with mechanisms, such as locks and traps. Keryp found great interest in such things and eventually started making his own devices, pieces of armor, and tools. Losing himself in the art of craft, Keryp discovered a rush unknown to him. He became obsessed with making things and relished in the opportunity to take other devices apart to learn how to make them on his own. The Flock realized his potential and began to exploit his abilities. The guild started to rely on the finely crafted tools Keryp made. This would have been fine, except Keryp's need for his work to be validated over and over again was not met. Keryp felt his work was underappreciated and became resentful of the guild. Eventually, Keryp got so frustrated with the lack of appreciation that he up and left. Keryp deserted the guild and left Breland. (Someone with more common sense might have been concerned that the guild would come after him.)

Ever since, Keryp has been spending his time in Sharn, making small objects here and there to earn a living. His prices are considerably higher than others, but he seems to do a god job convincing people that his goods are worth the extra cost. Often his eyes and head dart off after he sees someone carrying something he suspects they bought from him, trying to examine from a distance if his "baby" is being treated well. One time, Keryp saw a former customer wearing a leather armband he had crafted that was clearly torn on the edge. At the time, Keryp was working on a fancy set of eating utensils. He literally dropped what he was doing and lept at the leather-wearing customer in a fit of rage, screaming things like "ungrateful" and "abuser." The guards broke it up and Keryp somehow managed to avoid any punishment.


----------



## groggy (Jul 24, 2005)

```
[left][b]Name:[/b] Isa Makota[/left]
[b]Class:[/b] Artificer
[b]Race:[/b] Human
[b]Size:[/b] Medium
[b]Gender:[/b] Female
[b]Alignment:[/b] CG
 
[b]Str:[/b] 10 (+0)	 [b]Level:[/b] 1		 [b]XP:[/b] 0/1000
[b]Dex:[/b] 10 (+0)	 [b]BAB:[/b] +0		 [b]HP:[/b] 8 (1d6 + 2)
[b]Con:[/b] 14 (+2)	 [b]Grapple:[/b] +0	 [b]Dmg Red:[/b] XX/XXXX
[b]Int:[/b] 16 (+3)	 [b]Speed:[/b] 20 	 [b]Spell Res:[/b] XX
[b]Wis:[/b] 10 (+0)	 [b]Init:[/b] +0 		 [b]Spell Save:[/b] +X
[b]Cha:[/b] 16 (+3)	 [b]ACP:[/b] 8		 [b]Spell Fail:[/b] XX%
 
				 [b]Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b]			 10	+3	+2	+0	+0	+0	+0	15
[b]Touch:[/b] 10			 [b]Flatfooted:[/b] 15
 
						 [b]Base Mod Misc Total[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b]					 0	+2		 +2
[b]Ref:[/b]					 0	+0		 +0
[b]Will:[/b]					 2	+0		 +2
 
[b]Weapon				 Attack Damage	 Critical[/b]
Morningstar			+0		 1D8			x2
 
[b]Languages:[/b] Common, Elven, Draconic, Gnome
 
[b]Abilities:[/b]
Human Racial Abilities
-Bonus feat at 1st level
-4 extra skills points at 1st, 1 extra skill point per level thereafter
Artificer Class Abilities
-Artificer Knowledge (Level + Int vs DC 15 to detect magic on items)
-Artisan Bonus (+2 bonus to Use Magic Device if you have corresponding item creation feat)
-Disable Trap (Search vs DC 20 to find traps; Disable Device vs DC 25+ to disarm magic traps)
-Item Creation (Special, see Artificer class)
-Craft Reserve (12)
 
[b]Feats:[/b]
Human: Heroic Spirit
Artificer 1: Scribe Scroll
Character level 1: Skill Focus (Use Magic Device)
 
[b]Spells[/b]
1st Level: 3
[i]armor enhancement, lesser; energy alteration; enhancement alteration; identify; inflict light damage; light; magic stone; magic vestment; magic weapon; repair light damage; resistance item; shield of faith; skill enhancement; spell storing item; weapon augmentation, personal.[/i]
 
[b]Skill Points:[/b] 32	 [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 4/2
[b]Skills						 Ranks Mod Misc Total[/b]
Appraise				 4		 +3	+0	 +7
Concentration		 2		 +2	+0	 +6
Craft(alchemy)		2		 +3 +0	 +5
Craft(clockworks)	 2		 +3	+0	 +5
Craft(constructs)	 2		 +3	+0	+5
Disable Device		 2		 +3	 +0	+5
Knowledge(arcana) 4		 +3	+0	+7
Open Lock			 2		 +0	 +0	 +2
Search				 2		 +3	 +0	+5
Spellcraft				4		 +3	 +0	+7
Use Magic Device	 4		+3	 +3	+10 (+12 with scrolls)
 
 
[b]Mundane Equipment:		 Cost	Weight[/b]
Morningstar						8gp	 6lb
Hide armor						 15gp	 25lb
Heavy wooden shield			7gp	 10lb
Identification Papers			 2gp	--
Backpack							 2gp	2lb
Bedroll							 1sp	5lb
Waterskin						 1gp	4lb
Sack (2)							 2sp	 1lb
Chalk (10)						 1sp	 --
 
[b]Magical Equipment:[/b]
Scrolls:
-[i]lesser vigor[/i] (4)				 50gp	 --
[i]-repair light damage [/i](2)		25gp	--
[i]-silent image					 [/i]12.5gp --
[i]-obscuring mist				 [/i]12.5gp --
-[i]read magic					  [/i]6.3gp
 
[b]Total Weight: 53[/b]lb	 [b]Money:[/b] 4gp, 7sp
 
							 [b]Lgt Med Hvy		Lift	Push[/b]
[b]Max Weight: [/b]100		33 34-66 67-100 200 500
 
[b]Age:[/b] 21
[b]Height:[/b] 5'7"
[b]Weight:[/b] 117lb
[b]Eyes:[/b] Black
[b]Hair:[/b] Black
[b]Skin:[/b] Bronzed
```
 
*Appearance*
Well aware of her exotic appeal to many, Isa deliberately plays up her looks, generally keeping her long black hair pinned up in a bun supported by two long sticks. Her slightly canted, large black eyes dart around inquisitively, as if hungering for more to see. She tends to prefer clothes with a slightly foreign cut--high collars, buttons in odd places--and of a generally mild palate; her bronze skin and dark coloring meld well with the muted browns and greens she prefers. Her one concession to practicality seem to be the various belts and straps liberally strewn about her person, from which depend the myriad tools of her trade.

*Background*
Born and raised among the towering spires of Sharn, Isa has a fierce pride in her city, often barely restraining herself from "educating" the provincials that flood the lower markets and block up causeways, gawping at the sites. The only people allowed to be critical of Sharn, in her mind, are those born to it. And really, the myriad visitors only serve to reinforce the city's position at the forefront of culture, art, magic, and a host of other disciplines. If only they wouldn't get in Gods-damned way all the time!

Isa's love of all things magical was almost soured at an early age, when it became apparent, despite repeated testing, that she had not a whit of arcane ability. She would pester every itinerant arcanist that she came across to train her--an often futile exercise--but those that did always told her the same thing, some gently, some not. "Not for you, the subtlety of magic." Dejected, Isa turned her quick mind to the crafting of more prosaic things; lacking the strength for true smithing, she was oft delegated more intricate work--clockwork toys for House children, and small copper and bronze works. In these endeavors, Isa came to behold a magic all it's own, a magic separate and distinct from the weavings and mutterings of mages, or the pious yammerings of the priests. She found that, simply by working with common materials, she could impart a peice of herself, imbueing them with, as she called it, essences.

A whole new world opened itself up to the young lass as she became more and more adept at channeling her talent. She grew weary of her apprenticeship in the maker's shops, and decided, for the sake of her new ability, to strike out on her own and develop her skill. She knew now that one didn't need to have magic to create it, and she was determined to prove all those that had denied her wrong.


_[Edited to add: Yikes, the coding is horrid. Anyone have a better way of doing the character sheet? This is my first one on these boards, so I just copy-pasted and filled in with my info, but that doesn't seem to have done the trick.]_


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks Kerrz for doing that. I updated my first post a little bit, but nothing major.


----------



## Krug (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks for the tips Kerzz. Will get working on it.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Jul 25, 2005)

Hello all.  Mista, I reverted Kamvul back to 1st level, I don't have my books here so it may not be 100% accurate.  Let me know what I need to change if you select Kamvul for play.


****also raised his ability scores to 32 point buy****


----------



## Krug (Jul 25, 2005)

Ok gone with a female Orc Barbarian instead... since there are already two artificer candidates.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 25, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Goddess FallenAngel - Knya d’Phiarlan - NG Female Elf Rogue
> Goddess FallenAngel - Arcadia Deneith - ?? Female Human Fighter




I'm thinking N for Arcadia...


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 26, 2005)

The decision will be made shortly. Also, I think I will start out with the adventure in the back of the Eberron Campaign Setting book (as this is my PbP DMing).

But before a decision for character is made, a few characters need to be fixed. I just skimmed through them quickly as I wait for Pebele to post his character. I am sure I didn't catch everything, but here are some things I did notice.

*Kerrz* - Runila speed should be 20'
*Bront* - Valahandra needs to lose some equipment (48gp worth)
*Primus* - besides the fact that the character name on the sheet doesn't match with what you have in the background, you get 1 more language
*Goddess FallenAngel* - Disable Device, Open Lock, and Spot don't add up right. Need to get rid of some equipment (47gp worth)
*Someone* - A quick glance over Mark 24 and it looks good
*Liquid Atom* - Kamvul has a few things I noticed. For action points you have 1d8's. Melee Attack should be +4 (you have +3), Composite Longbow attack should be +3 (not +5), you spent 25 skill points (when you only have 16), you have Chain Shirt listed as your armor and then have leather on your equipment list, you spent too much on equipment(MW Longsword itself is 135gp over your total allowed), regular Longsowrd attack should be +5 (not +4) and TWF you would be +1/+1 with two longsowrds (-4 because you have TWF feat and Off-hand is not a light weapon). And damage would be 1d8+3/1d+1.
*Krug* - Leia damage would be +7 with the two handed weapons (not +5), and shouldn't the attack on the greataxe be +6 (not +7). Your grapple should be +6 (not +5), and the javelin attack should be +3 since it is ranged (not +6).
*Ferrix* - Spent too much with Ovror (4gp too much )
*Tyrlaan *-Keryp looks good
*Groggy *- Isa has 4 more skill points to spend, 10gp to spend and has 1 language too many (unless 2 of those skill points is used for it).

Everyone, just make sure you spent all your skill points and that your starting gold isn't too much (or too little).


....once Pebele gets his character put up here, I will make my decision.


----------



## Kincaid (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Jul 26, 2005)

Mista, thanks for the corrections.  I changed some of the stuff last night, and overlooked quite a bit.  Some of the changes I wasn't 100% sure of as I don't have my books with me.  

As for the MW longsword, Id really like for Kamvul to start with it as it is an hierloom that he recovered just before the Mouning.  If he can't have it that's fine as long as he can find it later, if he is chosen.


----------



## Primus (Jul 26, 2005)

All fixed.  Kilikos is now ready for action.


----------



## groggy (Jul 26, 2005)

Fixed Isa. I had changed her Craft skills around at the last minute, probably why I missed a few skill points.


----------



## Krug (Jul 26, 2005)

Ok changed.  Thanks Misty.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Jul 26, 2005)

I have Kamvul mostly done.  I don't know how much his items cost right now, as I....you know-dont' have my books.  I'll take care of that as soon as I do.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 26, 2005)

Mista Collins,
I know I said I'd be posting a second character, but, in interest of your time and party cohesion, I won't be doing so. My second character concept might have been cool, but also could easily have run against the grain of an adventuring group. Keryp, I think, would be much more entertaining than my other idea, should you choose to include him


----------



## Primus (Jul 26, 2005)

Dangit, Atom.  Stop saying you don't have any books.

http://www.d20srd.org

Or, more specifically:
http://d20srd.org/indexes/equipment.htm


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 26, 2005)

primus said:
			
		

> Dangit, Atom.  Stop saying you don't have any books.
> 
> http://www.d20srd.org
> 
> ...




Always helps me out when I am away from home and don't have my books.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 26, 2005)

Fixed the gold issue, will finish his background in a minute.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Jul 26, 2005)

Primus said:
			
		

> Dangit, Atom.  Stop saying you don't have any books.
> 
> http://www.d20srd.org
> 
> ...





Thanks Primus,  I'll never have to say: "I don't have my books again!!!"       LOL, that is definately a big help.  I'll have everything fixed by this afternoon.  I think.


Does anyone know how much a hooded cloak, traveling papers, id with photo, and an ink pen costs?  I couldn't find it in the SRD.


----------



## groggy (Jul 26, 2005)

LiquidAtom said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how much a hooded cloak, traveling papers, id with photo, and an ink pen costs? I couldn't find it in the SRD.




Everyone begins with a free outfit, most of which include a cloak of some sort. As for the others:

Inkpen   1sp
ID papers /w photo   5gp
Traveling papers   2sp


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 26, 2005)

Well, the decision has been made. It was a tough one, so I went with 6. I have always had to fight to get players in my group (never DM'ed a PbP) and I found quite the opposite with this. The cast is as follows. 

*Those Chosen*
 Kerrz - Runila d'Ghallanda - LG Female Halfling Paladin
 Bront - Valahandra Da'briel - LG Female Valenar Elf Cleric
 Primus - Kilikos - CG Male Human Sorcerer
 Goddess FallenAngel - Knya d’Phiarlan - NG Female Elf Rogue
 Someone - Mark 24 - N Male Personality Warforged Fighter
Groggy - Isa Makota - CG Female Human Artificer

As for the other four (five if including Pebele), I might be doing another Eberron PbP depending on how much time this one leaves me. If I do, you will be first in line to start that up.

I started a Rogue's Gallery Thread for the 6 chosen characters to post to. It can be found here


----------



## Primus (Jul 26, 2005)

Excuse me, Mista, may I make a slight change to my character?  I'd like to switch Sudden Still for Improved Initiative.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 27, 2005)

You want to take Sudden Still instead of Improved Initiative? Or the other way around?

Either way works.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 27, 2005)

Okay, sorry I've been gone so long... I was out of town. 

Yay! I've been picked!  

I've corrected the skills (must have been shifting skill points around and forgot to correct them) and the gold. Posted in the RG.

I can post 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 27, 2005)

Also, I'd like all of you to decide how your characters know each other. Just a general idea, or fit it into your backstory. You could just be drinkin buddies that tend to hang out at the same tavern. You could have grown up together (if from the same area), just so that there is some sort of connection between all the characters.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

A pity, I looked forward to playing Ovror... didn't get his background up in time I guess.


----------



## Primus (Jul 27, 2005)

I had Improved Initiative.  I made it Sudden Still.

I'd also like to exchange _Grease_ (which I currently have) for _Mage Armor_ (which I do not).  Hrm, you know what, I'm actually giving him a stat tweaking (Spells and Feats) I'll make a comprehensive post when I'm done.

Also:  Can I trade Summon Familiar for something else?  I just can't see Jal having a familiar.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 27, 2005)

Summon Familiar is part of the Sorcerer's class abilities, so I m going to say no to this.


----------



## Primus (Jul 27, 2005)

Alright, I understand.  Wish there was a Human Sorcerer Substitution level....

Feats:  Skill Focus (Decipher Script), Sudden Still
Lvl 1 Spells:  Magic Missile, Mage Armor

On character connections:
Well, Jal and Isa could be friends.  Their histories are very similar and they could find a certain amount of kinship in their inability to master Wizardry.

As for Knya, I'm not sure.  Is she even in Sharn?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 27, 2005)

Kyna is in Sharn - she is still in training at the Demesne of Shadow (House Phiarlan's enclave in Sharn).

She could perhaps know some of the others, either from entertaining at an affair they were at, or as drinking partners.


----------



## groggy (Jul 27, 2005)

Isa and Jal could easily have bonded over their frustrations--after having met while Jal was new to Sharn, and receiving an "education" about bumbling tourists getting in Isa's way. ^^

Isa probably isn't high enough rank to merit attendance at a fete that Kyna would dance at, but it's certainly possible that House Phiarlan--or Kyna herself--commissioned some small metal-work or clockwork toy from her, and they met that way.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 27, 2005)

Runila, being a Paladin of Hospitality (for lack of a better term) could have fallen in with just about anyone. She could have elected herself to show some newcomer to the city the sights and sounds. Or she could have fallen in with Valahandra over a discussion of theology and baked-goods.

Perhaps she was working with an aging couple helping to run an inn. I see Runila as more of a humble paladin than a holy avenger. She knows how to kill and maim, but also knows when not to, and when it is more appropriate to just lead by example. In the case of the Queen of the Hearth and Hospitality, leading by example means Happy Homemaker... who knows how to take out unwanted trouble.

Perhaps the Inn that Runila works at could be a base of operations of sorts for the first adventure.


----------



## groggy (Jul 27, 2005)

I like the idea of Runila's Inn as central hub. Plus it really simplifies all the "How did we meet?" backstory. We're all drunks, that Inn has the best booze in Sharn. ^^


----------



## Someone (Jul 27, 2005)

I see Mark 24 walking nest to the group and bluntly asking "are you adventurers? I want to join your group"


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2005)

Valahandra is wandering to find adventure and a purpose.  It is not unreasonable that she could have found herself in an Inn anywhere in Sharn.  Being somewhat sheltered from non-valenar culture, so she probably found this place thinking that when she asked for the finest drinks, it was a well aged wine, and not a fresh brew.

I fixed her money and posted her.  Her armor degraded, and she doesn't have a crossbow anymore.  I'm sure she'll find a way to pick them back up eventualy.

Looking forward to this, I realy liked Valahandra, and it should be entertaining to play her again


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 27, 2005)

groggy said:
			
		

> Isa probably isn't high enough rank to merit attendance at a fete that Kyna would dance at, but it's certainly possible that House Phiarlan--or Kyna herself--commissioned some small metal-work or clockwork toy from her, and they met that way.





Well, keeping in mind that Kyna's first level - talented for her age, but likely not dancing for nobles.   

However, I like the idea of maybe meeting through having something commissioned, though. Too bad you don't do jewelry. Maybe Kyna had a clockwork toy commissioned for her younger sister (who I just made up)?


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 27, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Too bad you don't do jewelry. Maybe Kyna had a clockwork toy commissioned for her younger sister (who I just made up)?




Look at you go with the improv!

On another note, I am going to look over the characters one more time, and then post the first in character post either tonight or tomorrow sometime.


----------



## groggy (Jul 27, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Look at you go with the improv!
> 
> On another note, I am going to look over the characters one more time, and then post the first in character post either tonight or tomorrow sometime.




Heh.

It could also be a clockwork puzzle, if mind-gamey type stuff is more her speed. But the ret-conned sister is nice too. Although I usually add a sibling to my characters during the third season, when the ratings start to tank.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 28, 2005)

groggy said:
			
		

> Heh.
> 
> It could also be a clockwork puzzle, if mind-gamey type stuff is more her speed. But the ret-conned sister is nice too. Although I usually add a sibling to my characters during the third season, when the ratings start to tank.




 Yeah, well, I can always add an estranged brother/uncle/father or something later. 

Nah, I don't really see intellectual puzzles being her thing....


----------



## Primus (Jul 28, 2005)

See, my plan is to bring in a sassy lovable familiar (probably a raven so he can mock the group in Common) about half way through season 2.  Then I could kill off one of his teammates/love interests for pathos.  rimus eyes Isa:


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 28, 2005)

looks like I have my hands full


----------



## Primus (Jul 28, 2005)

Alright, so we have the Avenger of Bread Pudding, the Mistress of the Clocks, Jimmy McMagic Dictionary, 'ForgeFace, and the Lady of the Dance.  Also unmentioned is The Silver Lady Reborn.

So Isa and Jal are friends having met in Sharn when Jal was just a lost confused exCyran.

Mark 24 is terminally uninteresting persona-wise.  Perhaps he lounges around the tavern because in tales that is what adventurers do.  Perhaps he has attached himself to the Sorcerer Jal.  'Forged warriors are often trained to defend the weaker battlefield spellcasters.  For his part Jal will be friendly if somewhat put off by Mark 24.

For her part, Isa is extremely interested by the warforged.  He is the pinnacle of her art, the infuion of life into unliving matter.

Knya has relations with Isa because she purchased a toy of some kind for her sibling.  How about a music box?

Knya and Valhandra may have met because Valhandra is lost and completely culture-shocked.  She didn't understand the Sharn-an culture, so she sought out the elves of House Phiarlan for assistance.  Knya befriended the warrior as the Phiarlan's turned her away (she's not in the House and her mystical rhetoric is almost quaint, afterall).

And around this all is the kindly bartender/bouncer Rhunila who listens to our tales and tosses back a few along with us as the sun sinks below the mountains and the days end.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 28, 2005)

Primus, so your character's name is Jal now? Just wanted to make sure. It looks like he will have his hand full as he is adventuring with all women (and a male warforged). The first IC post will come tomorrow.


----------



## Pebele (Jul 28, 2005)

as excited as I was to make a character for consideration, my "weekend" trip went longer than planned and things just didn't work out.

sorry to have made you wait. from the looks of it you had a hard enough time cutting the current group down!

Mista Collins, if you do end up doing a second game, I'd like another shot at submitting a character. I'm usually on the boards every day, just had crappy timing for this one.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 28, 2005)

I completely understand. And I do see myself starting another game as this one here seems to be the only game I have going right now. But it might be sometime as I decide what type of campaign.


----------



## groggy (Jul 28, 2005)

Primus said:
			
		

> For her part, Isa is extremely interested by the warforged. He is the pinnacle of her art, the infuion of life into unliving matter.




Definitely. She can repair him (it?) with Craft checks, too, so they can get some alone time. 



> How about a music box?




I can't believe I didn't think of this. Nice idea.


----------



## Primus (Jul 28, 2005)

...  Ewwwwww.  MY MIND'S EYE!

Yus, his name is now officially and forever, Jal Cyreson.  He is in his pure and refined state as of now.  (I bought him a crossbow and some bolts, though, forgot to mentiont hat).


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

Primus said:
			
		

> Knya and Valhandra may have met because Valhandra is lost and completely culture-shocked.  She didn't understand the Sharn-an culture, so she sought out the elves of House Phiarlan for assistance.  Knya befriended the warrior as the Phiarlan's turned her away (she's not in the House and her mystical rhetoric is almost quaint, afterall).



Technicaly, Knya and Valahandra met in a different adventure that never was, so perhaps Valahandra stayed with Knya when all that fell through since she was at least an elf.  Though I like ending up in the tavern as I mentioned earlier and recognizing Knya better.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, I have an inn that you all frequent one way or another as the starting point. I kind of left it open for you guys to go from there. I also updated my first OCC post with some infromation on this inn.

The first post for the game has been posted...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Technicaly, Knya and Valahandra met in a different adventure that never was, so perhaps Valahandra stayed with Knya when all that fell through since she was at least an elf.  Though I like ending up in the tavern as I mentioned earlier and recognizing Knya better.



 I agree, I like the idea of the two showing up somewhere and recognizing one another.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 29, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I agree, I like the idea of the two showing up somewhere and recognizing one another.




I like that idea also.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

[hijack] Goddess, If you're interested, we could probably use you in B-movie [/hijack]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 31, 2005)

NO!!! My thread has been hijacked!!! Is there some sort of Forum police I call to have the culprit put behind bars .


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

*Burp* thinks fer kallin da polize people, they took me to dis relly neat bar on 5th and payed fer all me drinks *hic*


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 1, 2005)

Did you bother to being any back with you?


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry, all I have is this Bland Beer (Seriously, it's a bottle labled Bland Beer with a picture of someone on it)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> [hijack] Goddess, If you're interested, we could probably use you in B-movie [/hijack]




[hijack]
Ya know, since two of you have asked me, I suppose I could find some time.   

Shoot me the links again, I lost them.
[/hijack]


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

B-movie (Links also in my sig) : http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=132848


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 2, 2005)

Awaiting Groggy and Primus' posts before I continue (I try to get everyone a chance to post in a certain amount of time).


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 4, 2005)

Renamed the IC thread.. I couldn't have a boring name like it was, so I changed it.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 10, 2005)

Primus or Groggy are you out there?


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 15, 2005)

Mista: I'm away for two weeks.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=144235

Do what you wish with Runila, I'll pick up the pieces when I get back.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks for the input, I myself am going to be gone for about a week, so we will deal with that.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 21, 2005)

I have returned from Gen Con and will put up the next IC post lter tonight or tomorrow. You best bet would be tomorrow.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 27, 2005)

Just wanted to let you all know that I am waiting for Kerrz to post in game. It seems he hasn't been on the boards since August 15th. Have I missed a post of his saying he was to be gone for a bit?


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 27, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> Mista: I'm away for two weeks.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=144235
> 
> Do what you wish with Runila, I'll pick up the pieces when I get back.




That was four posts ago in this threa. So yes. I said I was going to be away.

I'm still not back to my own home yet, so I'm not posting anything ICly, but I'm out of the woods and back to the land of electricity and running water. As I said, do with Runila whatever you want, don't wait for me. I'll be back to things probably on Tuesday.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 28, 2005)

Wow....

I rolled a 1 on my search check and a 1 on my Spot check before posting that question.

Thanks


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2005)

Don't feel bad, I missed that you were looking for him earlier.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 30, 2005)

don't worry folks, this game hasn't died. I just have interviews and work to take care of the next few days. I will post the next thread by Thursday.


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2005)

No problems.  I know you've been busy, make sure the RL stuff is taken care of.


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2005)

Is this poor game doomed to die?

I realize you got busy, so don't worry if that's the case, I just want to know.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 10, 2005)

It is not doomed to fail, for some reason I never got a notification that the last two posts were posted, and Primus still needs to post. I will give him until the 13th of September, and if nothing is up... we will find an alternate. Sound good?

The last thing I want to happen is my first experience at running a PbP game fall to peices.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

No problem.  Primus has been busy and the game he's running in your stead has hit a few bumps as well.  Kerrz has been semi-absent as well.

RL takes precidence, so I won't blame you if we do grind to a halt.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 11, 2005)

well things are that bad, where that should happen for myself. I would really like to continue this either way. Whether we need to find alternatives or not.

Who is still out there reading this?


----------



## Someone (Sep 11, 2005)

Normally, it´s a bad idea to wait for all players to post. If you do so, you´ll have often to wait for a week or two when a player abandons the game, have any problem, or forgets to post. In that case, the other players may think the game is dead, the DM doesn´t care much, or lose themselves interest (it´s hard to follow a game when you don´t remember what happened the last post, or you have to check the rogue´s gallery to remember what character you are playing) 

It´s much better to wait a reasonable, previously fixed amount of time (like 2-3 days if you intend to post 2-3 times a week, or daily for a faster game, etc) and NPC characters whose player hasn´t posted.


----------



## Kerrz (Sep 11, 2005)

ahoyhoy


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 12, 2005)

*raises hand* Still here!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 16, 2005)

Are we the only people still around?    Is this game going dead as well?


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Looks like it.  I think Mista has a bit too much on his hands.  I think all the players are still around (except the one who never made it into the game).


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 21, 2005)

Bad news for those still reading this. The game is going to have to be put on hold right now as things have gotten really backed up on my end when it comes to RL. As much as I would love to still run this game, I cannot do so at a level and quality you all deserve. I might be moving soon and I have been interviewing for jobs a lot recently.

GoddessFallenAngel - looks like I might be moving down to Indy sometime soon. The interview went well and I will hear from them in 2 weeks. Granted, I thought the interview went well, doesn't mean they thought the same thing.


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

Hope the job goes well for you.  Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 21, 2005)

WOOT!  Kewl! (I'm sure you'll get the job, they'd be foolish to pass you up). 

Sorry to hear about the game, but hey - I understand.  Besides, maybe you'll start running/playing in one once you get down here.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 21, 2005)

Of course I will be at least playing in a game... as long as Joe has room for me


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 17, 2005)

Well I have had more time recently and I would be interested in getting this moving again. I am curious who is still around and interested?

*waves hands in the air still shouting* Anyone? hello?!


p.s. GoddessFallenAngel - I didn't get the job  :\  and have recently moved back to Port Huron, MI (getting the rest of my stuff from Fort Wayne this Sunday)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 17, 2005)

That sucks.  I take it you didn't find anything else around either? Well, good luck back in MI....


----------



## Someone (Nov 17, 2005)

Still here. I vaguely remember playing a warforged...


----------



## Bront (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm around (Almost missed this thread)


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 21, 2005)

Well, if we can get a fourth... this thing will get back to moving. I will give it a few more days (maybe the occasional bump) and then I'll find an alt.


----------



## jkason (Nov 22, 2005)

If you're open to alts, I'd be interested. Specifically, I was kind of bummed that I finally had a Bard concept, then the game seemed to die aborning. 

Obviously I'd have to re-stat him down to 1st and fiddle with location names in his background, but the idea of an huckster Bard who swipes native songs strikes me as fitting for Eberron's harsher environment. 

In any case, if you want to take a look, here's the 2nd level version: Saul Leoster

thanks,

jason


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

Mista, I'm not sure I'll have the time to conitue, as I've just devoted some to the Living Supers Campaign, as well as just started a second adventure in LEW.

So if you find someone for my slot, that's fine.  I'll lurk around though if you need me.


----------

